# wtf?!



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok this is weird... I have a 30 gallon tank that's not completely cycled yet and is cloudy as hell. You can't even see the heater on the backside of it. Anyways, I tested ammonia and am at 0, so I assume it's the nitrite bacteria building up. I would verify this, but there aren't any petshops around here that have nitrite test kits and I'm dirt poor, so it'll be a while before I can order one online. I came home today and noticed what looked like water spots on the _*inside*_ of the tank. I looked closer and they MOVE! I'm kinda freaked out and have never seen this before, even though I've cycled a ton of tanks. Oh yeah, and I might add that I put a chemical in there. First some Ammo Lock 2 to make sure all the chlorine was gone, and then I waited 5 minutes and put in some Zyme #7, made by a company called Fritz. It's supposed to be better than Bio-Spira (and this came from a Bio-Spira dealer). Anyways, anyone else know what the hell may be going on in the tank with the "living water spots"?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sounds dodgey, I would empty, rinse and start again


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it seemed kind of odd too. Only thing that sucks is I just ran out of Stress Coat, PH Decreaser and Stress Zyme. Looks like the tank will have to just do it's thing until Friday when I get paid. May god have mercy on those goldfish's souls lol


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

man thats the thing about goldfish lil bastards live through anything


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Start over ammo lock will kill bacteria in bio spira and im sure in others too. Don't use the ammo lock it's the worst u can add in cycling a tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't want to sound cocky. But i too went thru the ammo lock blues. Do yourself a favor and throw that crap away.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Get some bio spara or a cheaper cycling med like cycle, it will take longer and you can't overdose on it. Cycle has helped my tank out quite a bit.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Netmancer said:


> Ok this is weird... I have a 30 gallon tank that's not completely cycled yet and is cloudy as hell. You can't even see the heater on the backside of it. Anyways, I tested ammonia and am at 0, so I assume it's the nitrite bacteria building up. I would verify this, but there aren't any petshops around here that have nitrite test kits and I'm dirt poor, so it'll be a while before I can order one online. I came home today and noticed what looked like water spots on the _*inside*_ of the tank. I looked closer and they MOVE! I'm kinda freaked out and have never seen this before, even though I've cycled a ton of tanks. Oh yeah, and I might add that I put a chemical in there. First some Ammo Lock 2 to make sure all the chlorine was gone, and then I waited 5 minutes and put in some Zyme #7, made by a company called Fritz. It's supposed to be better than Bio-Spira (and this came from a Bio-Spira dealer). Anyways, anyone else know what the hell may be going on in the tank with the "living water spots"?


 is it like little bubbels that wiggle around a bit? I get that when I do a water change sometimes. I think it wiggles because of the current from the filter.

you really got to find a nitrite/nitrate test kit. in fact just pm me your address, ill send you the rest of mine for free. I used a couple swabs cycleing my tank.I don't need them anymore


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I sent out the nitrite and nitrate test kit, I also thru in an ammonia test kit . you should get it shortly


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> you really got to find a nitrite/nitrate test kit. in fact just pm me your address, ill send you the rest of mine for free. I used a couple swabs cycleing my tank.I don't need them anymore


What a nice guy.. I applaud you for your sincerity, Nitro! *APPLAUSE*






















I would've done it if you hadn't beat me to it.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello Nitro and welcome back (i havnt seen you on the boards in a while)

Yes, i too will say Nitro is a nice person, when i first got into piranhas he gave me advice and helped me on all my questions and concerns. You the man!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks for the kind words. I just like to help out when I can


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Netmancer said:


> I thought it seemed kind of odd too. Only thing that sucks is I just ran out of Stress Coat, PH Decreaser and Stress Zyme. Looks like the tank will have to just do it's thing until Friday when I get paid. May god have mercy on those goldfish's souls lol


 Well I'd have to say the reason you had suck a problem was using all them crapy meds in your tank, I perfer not to use any of that stuff. I do beleave some when used together can cause really bad problems.

Nitro is the man






















Here he comes to say the day...

MAD


----------

